# Music details from streaming services



## JohnF (Nov 24, 2020)

Apologies if this is posted in wrong section.
I currently stream classical music via Amazon Music.
I find that almost always there is no indication of the composers name although there are other details of individual movements etc. I queried this with Amazon who responded by saying that this information is supplied by the music producers and not Amazon. I trialled The IDAGIO service and their display is indeed identical to Amazon. An example CD would be the new ‘Sturm und Drang’ by the Mozartists and Ian Page.
It seems we are stuck with this problem. Any comments for other users?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Dangerous to generalize, but on Tidal I searched for the album and though the composers' names weren't immediately apparent, when I right-clicked and selected credits the names were listed for each track.

I think the standard is to list the performer as artist.


----------



## beat1234 (Nov 24, 2020)

There doesn't seem to be a good answer to streaming services right now. This interesting article on the subject, that i just by happenstance read within an hour of seeing ur post, points to itunes as having the best metadata but i haven't confirmed this myself yet but want to: https://www.npr.org/sections/therec...-streaming-services-get-classical-music-right


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Seems to be a matter concerning the metadata of the original files because neither Spotify nor Primephonic list the composer as one of the artists. Meanwhile, for example, Solti's _Das Rheingold_ has Richard Wagner as an artist in both Primephonic and Spotify. Primephonic, fortunately, sorts tracks by compositions anyways, which is very convenient. For example, the first track of the _Sturm und Drang, Vol. 1_ album is listed under "Gluck: Don Juan, Wq. 52" - makes it very easy to understand which composer and which work you're listening to.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah, it's annoying, and it's one of the things about streaming services that are less than ideal but unfortunately come with the package for those like myself who do not wish to purchase physical media. Even Primephonic and Idagio still have this problem. A very similar issue is when one of many performers is bizarrely listed as the artist for the whole album, like (hypothetically) Kirsten Flagstad being listed as the artist of Furtwängler's Tristan und Isolde with no reference to anyone else. And sometimes they just flat-out will not list the conductor, so when I find a recording I enjoy I have no idea who is performing! Alas, these things come with the package and I find the positives to outweigh the negatives.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Yeah, it's annoying, and it's one of the things about streaming services that are less than ideal but unfortunately come with the package for those like myself who do not wish to purchase physical media. Even Primephonic and Idagio still have this problem. A very similar issue is when one of many performers is bizarrely listed as the artist for the whole album, like (hypothetically) Kirsten Flagstad being listed as the artist of Furtwängler's Tristan und Isolde with no reference to anyone else. And sometimes they just flat-out will not list the conductor, so when I find a recording I enjoy I have no idea who is performing! Alas, these things come with the package and I find the positives to outweigh the negatives.


Streaming services are just trying to ensure you have an entirely unbiased listening experience - no need to know the orchestra, artists, composer or conductor :devil:.

EDIT: A reason to love Primephonic - they sometimes add online booklets to the album.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

JohnF said:


> Apologies if this is posted in wrong section.
> I currently stream classical music via Amazon Music.
> I find that almost always there is no indication of the composers name although there are other details of individual movements etc. I queried this with Amazon who responded by saying that this information is supplied by the music producers and not Amazon. I trialled The IDAGIO service and their display is indeed identical to Amazon. An example CD would be the new 'Sturm und Drang' by the Mozartists and Ian Page.
> It seems we are stuck with this problem. Any comments for other users?


Yes this is a big problem with the streaming platforms I have tried apart from one - Spotify. In a way this is sufficient reason for using Spotify. Naxos Music Library may be good for this too, when I've used their trial service I've found it good for tagging.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

For most albums, I go to Amazon or Discogs or sometimes Ebay and look at a picture of the back cover of the album. This can be little bit more confusing for digital releases that have a different cover than the physical ones, but usually the cover will say enough to be able to figure this out.

Things get complicated for big compilation albums or box sets. The back cover probably won't have all the details. In this case, the best thing to do is probably to go to the record label website (or a website that sells the album) and see if they have a detailed track list. If it is an album that is a physical box set, it's possible that someone may have uploaded the information to Discogs either as pictures of the track list and details from the booklet or pictures of individual CD sleeves or as text.


----------

